# age of empires 3 won't RE-install



## shqua38 (Feb 14, 2012)

i installed it but there was a glitch with the graphics or something (everything was black except for some of my buildings so i couldnt see anything even after i explored the map) so someone suggested i uninstall the game so i did. which might have been a really stupid idea becuz now when i try to install it, it gets stuck on 

C:\ Program Files (x86)\ Microsoft Games\ Age of Empires III\art\art3.bar

then an error message pops up saying that i need to make sure there is an accesible file.... im not really sure BUT it worked once, so why cant i get it to work again?
people have said they had similar problems and that they went through and deleted remaining files with disk cleanup but i did that and it still wont install for me. :'( 

help me please??????


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

Hello and welcome to TSF

this could be due to a DVD scratch which will make the DVD sometimes unreadable
try to copy the whole DVD contents to your Hard Disk and try the installation from the there.


----------



## Yami26050 (Jul 29, 2012)

Should the same princibale work if it's the sound.bar?


----------



## Xadraz (Oct 8, 2012)

yeah it should Yami


----------

